# My hobby



## tedsknives (Dec 15, 2010)

Knives and Leather.    Not great at either, but i do love doing both.


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good!!! Great looking knives!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I may have to beg to differ. Those are some great looking knives. Love the monster in the first pic and those handles in the last pic with the dollar bill are killer. Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Monster in first pic is ats34 1/4" x2", sambar stag crown.   Bottom is spalted maple and treated.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice looking knive Ted.How long have you been making knives. Scott


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

Look great from this angle! Thanks for sharing and welcome to Woody's!


----------



## Joker (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful work .


----------



## george hancox (Dec 16, 2010)

nice ted


----------



## bristol_bound (Dec 16, 2010)

Look mighty fine to me, love to see more!


----------



## Brad Singley (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice work TED!  Please post more pictures of your work.


----------



## marknga (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes sir those are mighty fine. I invite you to post more of your work on here and if you are able to perhaps post some in the "for sale" section.

Welcome to the fire, I think you will find it to be a great place to visit.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 16, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the kind remarks. I'll try to get some more photos.  Just dont want to bore you guys to death.   TED


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 16, 2010)

I think you are underselling your self. It all looks great to me.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2010)

tedsknives said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks. I'll try to get some more photos.  Just dont want to bore you guys to death.   TED



Welcome sir.  You will NEVER bore a Woodyite with pics; I can assure you of that. Those are some fine looking pieces for sure.


----------



## deputyatnight (Dec 16, 2010)

The cleaver shaped piece with white handles looks like something every deer camp needs.  Everything you've posted looks great.  That's some classy looking leather too.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again for all the nice compliments.   Ted


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you have any for sale?  Or, do you have a website?


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Trav, Awesome as always. As good a teacher to those of us wanna bees as you are a knife craftsman.  I'll be signing up to take your class again next year. I'm still saving for my grinder.  Had hoped by Christmas, but who knows...


----------



## Rev.432 (Dec 16, 2010)

neat knives, good work.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 16, 2010)

Scott are you in the Ga. guild? love to meet you and swap some knife tips. Really like your work  Ted


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are some beautiful knives and sheaths. Always enjoy seeing the pics,so keep them coming.Our next meeting will be in Statesboro at the Twin blades shop. I don't know the dates yet,but Scott will let us know.You are welcome to attend.It's open to the public,and we would love to have you.

Davin


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Dec 16, 2010)

Knives and Leather. Not great at either, but i do love doing both. 

Sir Those Are Perfect!!!! Wow Those Are Wonderful To Look At And I Can Only Imagine Holding One In My Hands Wish I Could Just Cant Afford It As Of Now....Simply Awesome Work. WOW!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Great work there, please keep posting any new knives that you make....... gotta wipe the drool off my keyboard


----------



## jww (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice work, Ted!  I favor the damascus with stag handle.  Keep it coming


----------



## Hawk9807 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice work and that cleaver looks like it would get the job done.


----------



## win270wsm (Dec 16, 2010)

Ted,you might want to visit your eye doctor sir. Because those knives and leatherwork are absolutely stunning!
I think your work is of high quality(based on the pics) and you sell yourself short. Besides,I know there are some folks on here that will probably want to get their hands on some of those!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 16, 2010)

*knife*

Buckmaster, if you ever see anything you want, I am more than willing to work with you. If you cant work with people that enjoy your work, whats the point.


----------



## marknga (Dec 16, 2010)

jww said:


> Nice work, Ted!  I favor the damascus with stag handle.  Keep it coming



Yep that one got my attention also.
 While they all look great that one.......


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 17, 2010)

well, you asked for it.  2 or 3 more.  First pic, trout and bird and a small game. 2nd, drop utility and trout and bird. 3rd, drop point and my Georgia Skinner.   Hope you like them.  TED


----------



## germag (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

Berry berry nice Ted.


----------



## coryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Very Nice Travis!  If you haven't already figured out, there are alot of great people, and knifemakers on this form. You still coming up to the January guild meeting?


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 17, 2010)

I sure wouldn't mind adding some of those to my collection.  They look awesome!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 18, 2010)

Boneboy and Wvdawg , thanks for the kind words. Cory, Good Lord willing I will be at the meeting,and yes i have seen that there are some great people here as well as NC. Hope I can make as many friends in Ga. as I have in NC,   TED


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 18, 2010)

not great? i wish i was as unskilled as you thems some fine looking blades i would be proud of that kind of work
thanks for posting the pic's and i look foward to seeing more of them


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 18, 2010)

thomas the redneck said:


> not great? i wish i was as unskilled as you thems some fine looking blades i would be proud of that kind of work
> thanks for posting the pic's and i look foward to seeing more of them



Hey Thomas, I'm almost in your back yard.Maybe we can share a cup of coffee sometime.


----------



## CAL (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful knives and workmanship!Thanks for showing and I am waiting to see more.


----------



## olcaptain (Dec 18, 2010)

Great work! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Travis...I know this is not the buy/sell section, but I'm needing that BIG ole knife in the first pictures.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 18, 2010)

CAL and OLCAPTAIN, thanksfor the compliments.Hogmorton, shoot me an e-mail


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice knives Sir!
Dan


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 21, 2010)

Dan, thanks very much


----------



## timgarside (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 21, 2010)

timgarside, thanks. 32* BROTHER here also.  TED


----------



## moyehow (Dec 22, 2010)

those are all very nice.


----------



## blues brother (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Mr. Ted,
My Bro-N-Law, Thomas the redneck told me about this post the other day. He really bragged on your work and he was right. First chance I have had to look. WOW! Very nice work. 
We are just about neighbors. I would love to see more of your work. 
Keep posting the pics!
Mike


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Travis...I love my big ole pig sticker(top of first picture). U are the man.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 22, 2010)

just saw your invite and yes we should get together and swap lies i mean stories


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 23, 2010)

*couple more*

Just a few more before Christmas.Just waiting for some leather.Ted


----------



## EON (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW, nothing wrong with any of those. Very nice work.


----------



## blues brother (Dec 23, 2010)

Brother! You are too close to me...I need one of your knives!  Very nice!


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 24, 2010)

These knives are just as functional as they are good lookin!  Thanks for everything, Travis.


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 30, 2010)

Travis, just wanted to say again how much I love my Pigsticker.  All the guys want it, so I gotta keep her close.  Have a great new year.


----------

